# [OT] [Risolto] Problemi per la garanzia visti i SO.

## Apetrini

A dicembre 2004 mio padre mi comprò un bellissimo Sony Vaio VGN-A215M.

Dopo 4 giorni avevo gia levato il windows Xp e messo su Gentoo... tutto è andato bene, riuscivo a far andare praticamente tutto e di questo ne ero molto contento.

Quando ho installato gentoo ho lasciato la partizione "rescue" di 7 gb, pensando che magari un giorno mi sarebbe stata utile

.

Circa 12 giorni fa ho avuto fra le mani MacOsX per x86 e quindi decisi di provarlo sul portatile. Non volendo per nessun motivo cancellare gentoo ho cancellato la partizione "rescue" e li ho installato MacOsX.

Tutto andava bene, tranne la risoluzione 1280x800 che non era supportata in quanto mancavano i driver ati. Ho deciso allora di usare la 1024x768, ma come molti sanno se imposti una risoluzione non Widescreen su un Widescreen l'effetto è bruttissimo!! Cosi sono andato nel Bios e ho settato in modo che lo schermo non venisse "allargato" con le risoluzioni piu basse di 1280x800. Cosi riuscivo a far partire MacOsX a 1024x768 con 2 bande nere laterali.

Allora... fin qui tutto bene.

Circa 3 ore fa il portatile ha cominciato a sclerare, anzi lo shcermo o la scheda video hanno cominciato a sclerare!!

Ci sono EVIDENTI e Grosse corruzioni video, anche nel bios per dirvela tutta, quindi non è un porblema software!!

Secondo voi cosa puo essere stato? MacOsX? era da un po' che ci giocavo, sembra piuttosto che quando gli ho fatto passare un po' di tempo con lo schermo a bande laterali sia schizzato.

Qualcuno mi dica qualcosa...

Ora, siccome il portatile è ancora in garanzia secondo voi mi rompono le scatole per linux, per aver cancellato la partizione di rescue e per aver messo su MacOsx x86.

Scusate lo sfogo, ma non sapevo a chi chiedere, il forum gentoo mi è parso l'unico luogo...

Grazie in anticipo.

----------

## pistodj

beh io nn mi farei molti problemi ad usare la garanzia...

se proprio nn ti fidi leggi le modalità d'uso e se ci vedi scritto "non usare ASSOLUTAMENTE Linux o MacOX"  all'ora formatta tutto altrimenti usa direttamente la garanzia così comè!! :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Se è in garanzia usala. Al max gli dici che avevi preso un virus e per sicurezza hai cancellao TUTTO il DISCO!!!

Ciurla un po' nel manico, se passi per utonto, anche se non lo sei, non credo proprio avrai problemi. E cmq se è uncentro di assistenza serio il disco te lo fanno portar via, dal momento che potresti averci su dati riservati.

----------

## comio

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Se è in garanzia usala. Al max gli dici che avevi preso un virus e per sicurezza hai cancellao TUTTO il DISCO!!!
> 
> Ciurla un po' nel manico, se passi per utonto, anche se non lo sei, non credo proprio avrai problemi. E cmq se è uncentro di assistenza serio il disco te lo fanno portar via, dal momento che potresti averci su dati riservati.

 

io sottolineo una cosa: al centro assistenza (mi pare che sia necessario) è bene ricordare che il disco non deve essere manomesso da loro. Puoi anche pretendere che ti firmino un documento di riservatezza.

ciao

----------

## Apetrini

Innanzitutto voglio ringraziarvi per le risposte.

Siete stati molto chiari e sono logiche le vostre risposte, ma ...

io sono ancora piu confuso. Il portatile l'ho preso al MediaWorld e andando sul sito leggo riguardo la garanzia:

```
.... L'eventuale riparazione o sostituzione di Personal Computer non potrà avvenire prima di 5 giorni lavorativi dal reso del prodotto, al fine di consentire al personale di escludere dalle cause di malfunzionamento l'errato settaggio o l'involontaria cancellazione dei file di sistema da parte del Cliente. L'accertamento di una di queste cause di malfunzionamento farà decadere il diritto alla sostituzione.....
```

Ora io mi domando come si fa a dire una cosa del genere? Io chiedo assistanza(e la garanzia) per l'hardware mica per il software!!

E poi io gli darei anche la password di root, ma se non conoscono Linux come fanno a vedere quei famigerati settaggi errati?

I misteri della vita...

Non so se mi conviene cancellare tutto e mettere su Windows Xp home cosi non mi possono dire che è linux il mio problema  e cosi "riecono" a verificare che i settaggi sono giusti!!

----------

## silian87

Puo' essere benissimo stato macosx..... anche se e' raro, dicono che certe cose possono dannaggiare periferiche, specie il video.

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

guarda che le voci del contratto che hai riportato si riferiscono alla sostituzione, non alla riparazione, in europa la garanzia è per legge obbligatoria per 2 anni, quini non devono farti storie.

comunque al massimo cancelli l'hd o cerchi di ripristinarlo con i cd della Sony se proprio non ti fidi.

----------

## comio

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> guarda che le voci del contratto che hai riportato si riferiscono alla sostituzione, non alla riparazione, in europa la garanzia è per legge obbligatoria per 2 anni, quini non devono farti storie.

 

Non è proprio vero... 2 anni sui difetti di fabbricazione (che è una cosa importante) per acquisti senza partita iva.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> comunque al massimo cancelli l'hd o cerchi di ripristinarlo con i cd della Sony se proprio non ti fidi.

 

Ricordate che i dati sono una VOSTRA proprietà. La garanzia è sull'oggetto fisico. Se vi leggete l'EULA di windows recita che se non funziona non sono fatti loro.

Quindi, siate un po' rompiballe con chi vi deve fare assistenza, ne avette il diritto e la ragione. Ricordate che per motivi di concorrenza voi potete mettere quello che diavolo volete sul portatile. Il costruttore, se vuole, può usare un disco muletto per i test, ma ripeto che il contenuto dei dati sul disco è vostro e non loro, quindi non siete tenuti a cancellarlo, anzi loro dovrebbero darvi garanzie di riservatezza e buona gestione.

Se poi volete agevolarli... cancellate pure il vostro OS... ma è un favore che fate e non siete tenuti a farlo.

ciao

----------

## Cazzantonio

Anche perché di principio il computer dovrebbe funzionare anche se sul disco non avesse niente... uno è liberissimo di tenere il disco vuoto o senza sistema operativo alcuno e avviarlo ogni volta tramite livecd.... pertanto il sistema operativo non conta assolutamente per quanto riguarda il buon funzionamento della macchina

----------

## Danilo

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non è proprio vero... 2 anni sui difetti di fabbricazione (che è una cosa importante) per acquisti senza partita iva.
> 
> 

 

Una precisazione sulla garanzia per vendite a NON professioniosti (partita iva).

Parlo di un oggetto acquistato in italia (negozio o sito italiano), 

Credo che per l'europa le regole siano almeno  le stesse o piu' favorevoli al consumatore.

Esistono due garanzie : del produttore e del venditore. Entrambe NON sono derogabili neanche su accordi tra le parti.

 - Garanzia del produttore: quello che scrive sulla garanzia stessa. La Canon per la mia videocamera parla di 1 anno e sottolinea che la sua e' aggiuntiva a quella che il consumatore ha di default.

 - Garanzia del venditore: due anno dalla vendita. Pero' se il danno  i primi sei mesi si presuppone che sia un danno all'origine, altrimenti si deve dimostrare. In pratica i primi sei mesi non devi fare nulla i restanti 18 mesi occorrerebbe una perizia tecnica.

Maggiori informazioni e spiegazione della legge sono   qui

Personalmente farei un backuppone comunque...

Comunque non si parla mai di diritto alla sostituzione ma di riparazione o (se il produttore decide o non ci riesce) di sostituzione: viene garantito il servizio che il bene apporta.

----------

## comio

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Maggiori informazioni e spiegazione della legge sono   qui
> 
> 

 

Ti ringrazio, ovviamente non sapevo i particolari!

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Personalmente farei un backuppone comunque...

 

Quello è sacro (l'avessi fatto per la posta :'()

Io dico solo che loro sono tenuti a considerare: 1) Il sistema operativo non è parte della macchina (antitrust ha detto ciò, non io!), 2) i dati sono sacri per l'utente.

ciao

----------

## Apetrini

Allora sono stato a MediaWord e mi hanno detto di contattare direttamente la sony.

Siccome lavorano dalle 8 alle 18 telefonerò domani e vi saprò dire cosa dice il "genio" del tecnico...

----------

## Danilo

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Allora sono stato a MediaWord e mi hanno detto di contattare direttamente la sony.
> 
> Siccome lavorano dalle 8 alle 18 telefonerò domani e vi saprò dire cosa dice il "genio" del tecnico...

 

Da uno sguardo al link che ti ho postato sopra e fa una ricerca con la parola "garanzia" su quel sito.

Mediaword sta cercando di non farti usufruire della loro garanzia: quella dei due anni.

Il tuo interlocutore e' il venditore: e' a lui che puoi dare un termine perentorio di riconsegna in x giorni. E' lui che poi deve spedire il tuo oggetto A SUO RISCHIO all'assistenza.

Non credo che stiamo parlando di un oggetto di 2-300 euro.

Se il commesso dice che non e' c'entrano parla con il responsabile vendite e fa presente la legge.

----------

## Apetrini

Ho telefonato a sony italia...

Non ho parlato di sistemi operativi, mi sono tenuto sul generico e dopo aver specificato che ho lavorato piu di qualche anno come tecnico in un negozio di computer(cosa vera tralaltro) ho dato la mia intepretazione del danno...lui mi ha chiesto solo se le corruzioni si vedono se entro nel bios e io gli ho risposto di si.

Alla fine domani arriva un corriere si prende su il mio portatile e tra 10-15 giorni ce l'ho di ritorno...almeno cosi dice sony.

P.S. gli ho chiesto per motivi di privacy dipoter cancellare tutto il mio disco e lui ha detto che è possibile, quindi ho risolto il problema dei sistemi operativi alla radice, il pc arriverà con l'hard-disk completamente vuoto.

Non so se dovrei levare la password del bios, ma per sicurezza la levo.

Spero che quando accenderanno il pc il problema si presenti subito, visto che oggi quando ho acceso il portatile andava tutto bene per i primi 5 minuti.

Grazie a tutti per il supporto morale e per i consigli.

----------

## bandreabis

Scusate una domanda.. ma per usare MacOSX per x86 basta un comune pentium o AMD?

Trovo in rete notizie poco chiare.

Grazie

----------

## Apetrini

è poco inerente...

comunque ti ho mandato un pm.

----------

## Apetrini

Rieccome...

Un ora fa è arrivato il mio portatile di ritorno, su un foglio c'è scritto che hanno cambiato la scheda madre.

Ora funziona tutto alla grande.

Sono contento che sony ci abbia messo cosi poco...il pc è partito giovedi scorso e stamattina il corriere dhl me lo ha riportato di ritorno(riparato ovviamente). E pensare che il centro assistenza sony è in francia. Wow sono davvero contento...

P.S. poi sul sito sony si puo vedere lo stato della propria riparazione e anche il numero di referenza dhl(per vedere dove si trova il proprio pc al momento e i vari viaggi che ha fatto).

P.s ora vi sto scrivendo da windows xp home edition(ne sto approfittando per aggiornare bios e firmware dei componenti), poiche il portatile è stato riportato a impostazioni di fabbrica. Comunque sto pomeriggio metto su gentoo....è da tempo che volevo provare XFS sul portatile e ora ne ho la possibilità....

----------

## bandreabis

Consulenza cercasi.

Ciao a tutti....

Ho acquistato ieri un notebook HP e appena acceso ho scoperto che il computer è già pesantissimo per tutti i programmi preinstallati... per farla breve avrebbe bisogno di piallare windows e (a parte reinstallarlo in una piccola partizione per l'out out di mio padre  :Crying or Very sad:  ) installare la nostra amata gentoo! (che emozione, il mio primo sistema AMD64!!  :Wink:  ).

Ecco, ho degli scrupoli non da poco a piallare per paura di perdere la garanzia.

Cos'altro potete dirmi per consiglio?

Grazie 1000

Andrea

----------

## Ic3M4n

che [ una balla quella che ci deve essere il sistema operativo microsoft. dopo aver letto tutto il thread in cui hai postati mi pareva anche chiaro.   :Wink: 

ti succede qualcosa al pc se non vuoi correre rischi su questo fatto prendi l-hard disk e lo pialli o te lo tieni a casina. come diceva .:deadhead:. un-annetto e mezzo fa:  *Quote:*   

> cmq se è uncentro di assistenza serio il disco te lo fanno portar via, dal momento che potresti averci su dati riservati.

 

----------

## Deus Ex

Che se secondo loro tu perdi la garanzia perchè togli la loro "immondizia" dall'Hard Disk, vai presso una associazione consumatori quasiasi e chiedi il patrocinio gratuito contro il venditore, se ha rifiutato di adempiere alla garanzia, oppure contro il costruttore, se è stato lui. 

Dobbiamo farla smettere alle imprese/aziende colluse con M$ e affini di fare i loro porci comodi sulla nostra pelle.

Vai tranquillo e cancella quello che devi cancellare.

----------

## Apetrini

Io non mi preoccuperei, in fondo HP è un azienda che prende in considerazione Linux. Basta vedere i driver delle stampanti che sviluppano per il pinguino. E poi mi pare di aver letto da qualche parte la testimonianza di un tipo che ha chiamato il centro di assistenza HP per farsi spiegare come risolvere alcuni suoi problemi con linux....

----------

## bandreabis

Grazie!

Oggi mi metterò al lavoro... riuscirò solo a reinstallare windows   :Crying or Very sad:   in una partizione più piccola (sì lo so, addio idea di un portatile linux-only causa ingerenza paterna  :Rolling Eyes:  ) e a studiare una buona partizione, ma non ad installare la nostra amata distro.

Dai consoliamoci, almeno scoprirò se ho tutti i drivers.

Andrea

EDIT: ho creato la partizione per windows avviabile e la boot avviabile anch'essa.

Al riavvio mi è apparso l'avviso "invalid partition table"... pare proprio perchè ho due flag avviabili.

Ora col cd d'istallazione pare tutto andare bene... è normale che abbia fatto così o troverò problemi avanti? 

A.

----------

## Apetrini

Non penso ti serva la partizione di boot avviabile, è superfluo mettere quella flag, lascia il "bootable" solo su windows.

----------

## bandreabis

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Non penso ti serva la partizione di boot avviabile, è superfluo mettere quella flag, lascia il "bootable" solo su windows.

 

In ogni caso tutto funziona. Se installando Gentoo avrò problemi allora seguirò i tuoi consigli.

Grazie

Andrea

----------

## MajinJoko

ciao a tutti.

Stamattina sono stato da Auchan a visionare un portatile della Asus. Modello z92km.

Ho chiesto al negoziante di poter inserire un LiveCD e riavviarlo, al SOLO fine di verificare quante e quanto le periferiche sono supportate da Linux.

La risposta è stata ALLUCINANTE. "Assolutamente no, lei così perde tutta la garanzia". Al che l'ho guardato allibito, e ho sbottato "ma come può essere possibile?!". E il simpatico tizio "Asus le da garanzia solo sul sistema preinstallato". Bene, un veloce "arrivederci" e me ne sono andato.

Ma dico io, come possono dirmi certe cose? Io mi compro mille euro di portatile, e se OSO cambiare sistema operativo si rifiutano di farmi valere la garanzia?   :Shocked: 

Credo che sia inaccettabile. Non ho mai avuto nulla di Asus, infatti mi sono premurato subito di scriver loro per chiedere un chiarimento. Temo che (cosa comunque grave) sia Auchan che inventi palle per rinnegarmi il diritto della garanzia..

Scusate lo sfogo, ma questo thread mi sembrava il luogo più consono.

Buona giornata

----------

## makoomba

prima di inviare il mio asus in assistenza con gentoo sopra, ho chiamato il servizio clienti.

il tizio al telefono ha confermato che l'assistenza te la fanno solo se c'è winzozz....

la morale è che ho dovuto ripristare il SO preinstallato prima di spedire il portatile

----------

## cloc3

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> la morale è che ho dovuto ripristare il SO preinstallato prima di spedire il portatile

 

Non era sufficiente inviare il portatile dopo avere rimosso l'hd?

Io ho fatto così (sul mio acer), spiegando al rivenditore che ha curato l'invio che possedevo dati personali da cui non potevo assolutamente separarmi.

Dalla Acer, nessuna obiezione.

E come avrebbero potuto, visto che loro preinstallano XP una partizione vfat e hd da 60 gighi senza pudore professionale nè rispetto del cliente?

Quanto al rivenditore di MajinJoko, quoto l'"arrivederci". Sono anni che tutti i computer esistenti possono essere venduti tranquillamente senza software, e non esiste relazione tra gli eventuali problemi fisici in garanzia e i software utilizzati.

----------

